# X not Load!



## mbzadegan (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I have installed The latest release of FreeBSD and then install x11/xorg and x11/xfce.
Now, when I run `startx`, my X did not loaded!
My Xorg Log file is:
https://ufile.io/j22qf


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2017)

What hardware does the machine have? Specifically the graphics card.


----------



## mbzadegan (Jun 13, 2017)

Graphic Card: ATI Radeon HD 5570
CPU: Intel Core i3
RAM: 4.00 GB


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2017)

Your card should work: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_.2F_Radeon_Graphics

Did you follow 5.4. Xorg Configuration?


----------



## tingo (Jun 14, 2017)

FWIW, XFce has its own start command; startxfce4. I've always used that.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 14, 2017)

According to the log, you are trying to use the wrong driver (ati) and it's falling back to the default (vesa) driver.  It's selecting a resolution of 1024x768, and X is loading correctly.  Then you close out of X, and it closes the log file successfully.

Go to the page SirDice linked, and read through the section for *Kernel Driver*.  You need to load the KMS driver first.  Then edit your xorg.conf to use the radeon driver (or just delete that file completely and let the system auto-detect everything).

Then, hopefully, everything should work for you.


----------

